# Glock 42



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

When is the glock 42 available for the public to buy?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard a week or two after the SHOT show, but who knows?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its certainly an interesting pistol, I found this as a neat size comparison:










-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

They start shipping to distributors tomorrow, I'd imagine they'd start showing up within the next week or so.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If you ask me the Glock 42 is a mistake.

The hot end of the market is for the slim compact 9mms.
WHY make a .380 in that size when you could have made a 9mm to compete with the Shield, XDS, and LC9?

If you are going to carry a gun that big, then why not have it in a major power category caliber? 
With .380 (_aka_ 9mm Short) you don't even get any more rounds in the mag than you do with a 9x19 Luger.

If you want a .380 ACP, then why not a Ruger LCP size gun?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^I agree. This is not a new debate concerning Glock. They have pistols chambered in .380, the G25 and G28, but have restrictive sales here in the U.S. Their main purpose was to sell to markets that don't allow civilians to own "military" calibers. This was a nonissue here because the 9mm equivalents to the these guns were always available, the G19 and G26, which are identical in size and magazine capacity to the .380 guns. Since Glock uses the same frames for .380, 9mm, and .40, perhaps the larger calibers are on their way?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^^ That's what I was thinking. Give 'em a few months and maybe a single stack .40 or 9MM in the same frame?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll bet good money they ride the novelty of the new small gun, and it's .380 chambering for a little bit and then bring out the other calibers. Their slimline lineup consists of .380 and .45 ACP, that's a big hole to fill.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> If you ask me the Glock 42 is a mistake.
> 
> The hot end of the market is for the slim compact 9mms.
> WHY make a .380 in that size when you could have made a 9mm to compete with the Shield, XDS, and LC9?
> ...


I'd disagree going so far as to call it a mistake. I hate shooting my bodyguard and lcp but like the idea of having a few different calibers in pistols. Hopefully the glock can be an enjoyable 380 to shoot, a lot of them are miserable. This move can open up the gates for more calibers in the future.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got an xd subcompact and a Ruger LCP. I love shooting the XD, the LCP is a little uncomfortable. I am interested in seeing and feeling the 42, I have a love for guns. If it's under $500 I'll probably purchase it. I don't like the trigger pull of the LCP, and the 42 has the hair trigger like the normal glock or XD. I want to see the gun but it interests me.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I personally wouldn't own one, but I can see it having decent sales. It would probably be good for a recoil-sensitive person who wants a small, concealable, and hideous gun.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> I personally wouldn't own one, but I can see it having decent sales. It would probably be good for a recoil-sensitive person who wants a small, concealable, and hideous gun.


That is probably the best assessment of the G42. A good choice if you are recoil sensitive. For sure it will be reliable and AK-tough. It certainly isn't stressed by the caliber.

Hi-Points are hideous. Glocks are just industrial and, anymore, iconic in looks.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabelas has them today. About the size of an LC9. $449. Neat little gun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Cabelas has them today. About the size of an LC9. $449. Neat little gun.


 Were they hideous or just plain ugly like most Glocks?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it's kind of cute. But I like my Glock 19 too.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty good video review by Hickok again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow that's moderately spooky the slide lock issue he repeatedly kept having... especially if this is intended to be a CCW defense weapon. Otherwise a interesting pistol, guess time will tell (quickly) if the slide lock problem he had is a design flaw, ammo incompatibility or mag issue.


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So has anyone seen them anywhere but cabelas yet?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So has anyone seen them anywhere but cabelas yet?


 Impact has a few. I almost bought one but there is no wood on the grips. It really is a cute little gun, quite comfortable.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Got some in at Gunnies yesterday, we have one left we are keeping as a display model. Should get some more in first part of next week. $439.99. I think I like the Kahr CW380 a little better, and it is a half inch smaller than the Glock. And the CW9 is priced at $315.99. The best description I can come up with is that it is half way between the LCP and LC9 in size, and looks like a Glock.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I finally got to shoot one of these little cuties last night. Neat little gun. Seemed to be reasonably accurate. Recoil was about what you would expect from a light little .380, the fuller grip helps with control.
The jury is still out on whether I need one or not; I already have a Bodyguard and PPK/S in .380 (sold the LCP).


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I finally got to shoot one of these little cuties last night. Neat little gun. Seemed to be reasonably accurate. Recoil was about what you would expect from a light little .380, the fuller grip helps with control.
> The jury is still out on whether I need one or not; I already have a Bodyguard and PPK/S in .380 (sold the LCP).


My old man purchased one and I've had the chance to shoot it quite a bit lately, it is pretty decent for a little 380. A lot more enjoyable to shoot than the bodyguard that's for dang sure.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought one right a couple months ago. I love the thing. For a personal carry gun it's great. The small size is good, and it's relatively light on recoil. Fairly accurate, but i'm not a crack shot with pistols. 

I haven't had any issues with it, and I enjoy it a lot. I can't wait for the extended mags to come out, 6 shots is a little small, i'd be happy with 8 or 9.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> ...For a personal carry gun it's great...


The problem with the small "easy/great to carry" pistols is, that like the Glock 42 or the Ruger LCP or other pet little pistols, is that they are chambered in "mouse gun" calibers- .22, .25, .32, .380 - and these calibers simply lack the energy to do the job properly and quickly.

Yes, I know, a lot of people carry .380's; they do that because they are lazy (_as in tiny guns take no forethought or effort to carry because they are so small_), or misinformed, or they have simply bought into a defensive philosophy of " it's better than nothing" , which is a pretty lousy standard to bet your life on;

Very few people who carry a .380 at this time have ever shot anyone in real life; the realities of what really occurs in a shooting are simply outside the realm of their experience. They focus on the ease of carry rather than the ability of the tool to do the primary mission - stopping aggression with a minimum of shots as fast as possible.

Forget about "but it's a good deal, this gun" or "it fits my/her hand" or " she thought it was cute" or " I thought it was cute"; or "the G42 is so cool and easy to carry".

None of those things are criteria for choosing a primary defensive gun;

The only criteria that really counts is: Is it a reliable platform? Is it enough gun for the job at hand? - which in this case is stopping angry, adrenalized human beings, sooner rather than later.

And in that vein, the answer is NO.

Because if you have to draw and shoot it is because it is a FIGHT - and smart folks want the fight to be over, as quickly as possible, in their favor - because the longer a fight lasts, the more likely it becomes that YOU will be injured

This is not my opinion. It's a highly educated conclusion arrived at by people with years of experience shooting people, seeing people shot, investigating shootings, reconstructing their aftermaths, doing clinical testing, and evaluating various weapons systems and calibers.

So yes, .380 is not an adequate defensive caliber - though it comes in some great little pistols - it simply does not do the fight-stopping job quickly enough the vast majority of the time. 
True, it's "better than nothing", but honestly, is that really the standard -"better than nothing"- that you wish to bet your life on?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^Frisco makes some compelling points.^^^^I carry a CW 9 or a Kimber Ultra Carry 45....both of which are head and shoulders better in a gun fight than any of the ultra sub-compact mini guns like the LCP in my humble opinion.....granted, I have never had to shoot any enraged assailants yet so all my assumptions are based solely on common sense.-----SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Given the advancement in bullet technology, the 380 is a much better caliber than it was 10 or even 5 years ago. Add to that the fact that 99% of all armed encounters end without a shot being fired. Simply having a firearm convinces the criminal to stop the attack. For the armed citizen, the goal is not to stand and fight, but to gain enough time to get to safety, or out of the fight. And the percentage of people out there that have actually been in a gunfight is incredibly small. My step father was a police officer for 35 years, and he never had to fire his gun in anger. I personally, have on four occasions pointed a gun at a person with the intent to shoot them if the need arose. All four ended without me pulling the trigger. The best gun for self defense is the one that you are willing to carry with you at all times. 
That said, my inside the waistband gun is a Kahr K9, and when worn outside, I have a S&W M&P40c.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1

Remember the old guy in the Florida theater recently that shot the guy who threw popcorn on him? 380acp, killed him DRT w/ 1 shot. They certainly do have limitations, but if one understands them they are still viable solutions.

I saw a test recently (if I find it I'll post the link) that with modern bullets, 380ACP's are close to what 9mm rounds were doing in terms of penetration decades ago.

I have a XD40 Sub Compact and a LCP. The 40 would hands down be the better weapon with lives on the line, but facts are the LCP is just always with me, it slips into a pocket without thought. I cannot wear my XD40 in most places I get away with having the LCP with me.

IMO, LCP in my pocket is worth more than the XD40 left sitting at home. The only regret I have w/ my LCP is they now have a newer version that has much improved sights on it over the slightly older one I bought.


-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Frisco Pete said:


> Yes, I know, a lot of people carry .380's; they do that because they are lazy (_as in tiny guns take no forethought or effort to carry because they are so small_), or misinformed, or they have simply bought into a defensive philosophy of " it's better than nothing"


Either they're lazy, or just rational human beings who realize that there is always a bigger caliber, and always a person who will say that their caliber of choice is too small for one reason or another. 
There's much better self-defense weapons out there than handguns, using your rationale, one could make the case that anyone who carries a handgun is too lazy to find a way to carry a bigger, better gun for self-defense. 
I definitely understand your point of view, and I've heard that argument many times before. However, for every highly experienced person who has that opinion, there's another highly experienced person out there that has a differing opinion.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is worth a repost, its pretty fascinating:

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/7866

-DallanC


----------

